# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Relay μεσω IP (LAN) .

## dalai

Ακομη δεν εχω καταπιαστει αλλα αυτο θα ειναι ο "φάρος" μου για την ορεξη μου να ασχοληθω με τους pic.
Απλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ειναι εφικτο ενα τετοιο  project me PIC  ή ειναι πολυ μικροι για τετοιες δουλιες.

Το project ειναι να μπορω να δωσω μια σταθερη ΙΡ στο PIC και και με μια εντολη σε DOS πανω του (χωρις web interface  δηλαδη) να ανοιγοκλεισει ενα ρελε (ρεσετ στο διπλανο ΡC) . 

Δεν ειναι εργασια ,ειναι ομως πολυ χρησιμο για απομακρυσμένους υπολογιστες που εχουμε στο twmn.net και που κολανε πολλες φορες .
Λετε να φαω τα μουτρα μου ?

----------


## leone

Δεν γνωρίζω για κάτι σχετικό με PIC αλλά σίγουρα μπορείς να βρεις σχετικά με AVR στο Google κάνοντας search "avr web server"

Πρόσφατα που το είχα ξανακοιτάξει είχα καταλήξει σε αυτό

http://tuxgraphics.org/electronics/2...ebserver.shtml

Ενημέρωσε αν καταλήξεις κάπου γιατί με απασχολεί και εμένα....

Φιλικά,
Διονύσης

----------


## steliosm

Dalai,

δεν βλέπω κάποια δυσκολία σε αυτό που θέλεις να κανεις. Οι υπολογιστές είναι routers παράλληλα ή απλά servers? Αν είναι και routers όταν θα κολλάνε θα χάνεις και την δρομολόγηση προς το συγκεκριμένο σημείο και άρα δεν θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς στο gadgetακι για να κάνειες remote reset.

Θα μπορούσες σαν ευκολότερη λύση να σχεδιάσεις ένα watchdog το οποίο να το συνδέσεις στην σειριακή θύρα του υπολογιστή και ανά 15 sec να του στέλνεις σειριακά μια τιμή. Όταν το watchdog για 30 πχ δευτερόλεπτα δεν λάβει τίποτα θα θεωρεί ότ ο υπολογιστής έχει κολλήσει και θα κάνει reset. Φυσικά, θα πρέπει να έχεις συνδέσει το κουμπί για το reset πάνω στο watchdog.

Για Ethernet modules χρησιμοποιώ το SimpleLan το οποίο έχει και web server. Η επικοινωνία με τον uC γίνεται με TTL σύνδεση. Μπορείς να δείς πληροφορίες εδω: http://www.steliosm.net/picaxelan.html
To SimpleLan μπορείς να το αγοράσεις από το eBay. To site είναι εδω: http://www.avcomtec.com/main.sc

----------


## DT200

> Θα μπορούσες σαν ευκολότερη λύση να σχεδιάσεις ένα watchdog το οποίο να το συνδέσεις στην σειριακή θύρα του υπολογιστή και ανά 15 sec να του στέλνεις σειριακά μια τιμή. Όταν το watchdog για 30 πχ δευτερόλεπτα δεν λάβει τίποτα θα θεωρεί ότ ο υπολογιστής έχει κολλήσει και θα κάνει reset. Φυσικά, θα πρέπει να έχεις συνδέσει το κουμπί για το reset πάνω στο watchdog.



+100   :Very Happy:

----------

